# Apache restart Problems    ~   mod_access.so missing

## nixon7606

Ok, 

I have read read and re-read... tons and tons of threads... No answer. 

I am getting this error when I try to restart Apache

 * Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

apache2: Syntax error on line 221 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_access.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_access.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

I have read in some threads that this is due to a upgrade to a new version of apache.. 

In the initial etc-update i did chose to use my existing httpd.conf due to modifications.

Some threads said to emerge -va apache then etc-update but get Scanning Configuration files...

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting.  :Smile: 

Please please can someone help me out here please

----------

## bunder

emerge -C apache

mv /etc/apache2 /etc/apache2old

emerge apache

that should get you going again.

cheers

----------

## nixon7606

Thank you that worked apache restarted but it seems that php isn't working now. .

Should I just emerge php?

----------

## bunder

 *nixon7606 wrote:*   

> Thank you that worked apache restarted but it seems that php isn't working now. .
> 
> Should I just emerge php?

 

check /etc/conf.d/apache2, you're probably missing the -D PHP option.

cheers

----------

## nixon7606

This is what I have:

APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D SUEXEC -D PHP5"

----------

## bunder

what happens when you go to a php site?  does it spit out code, or give an error?

i guess it wouldn't hurt to re-emerge php.

cheers

----------

## nixon7606

Spits out all the code...

----------

## nixon7606

Re-Emerged php and all is well....

Thanks a Ton... 

Got some good karma coming your way...

Thanks

----------

## nixon7606

Now all of my sites are pointing to my default site...

----------

## bunder

 *nixon7606 wrote:*   

> Now all of my sites are pointing to my default site...

 

have a look at your /etc/apache2/vhosts/default_vhost.include file.  i'm no vhosts wizard, so i can't help you there.   :Wink: 

at least apache starts now.   :Laughing: 

cheers

----------

